# java crash



## samspeed (Nov 2, 2010)

Java crash in 9-current (someday ago kernel update). Any body have similar problem ?

```
root samnote:/root# java
#
# An unexpected error has been detected by Java Runtime Environment:
#
#  Internal Error (4F533F4253443F491418160E43505002C5), pid=17125, tid=0x28404380
#
# Java VM: Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (1.6.0_03-p4-root_15_jun_2010_17_25-b00 mixed mode, sharing)
# An error report file with more information is saved as hs_err_pid17125.log
#
# Please submit bug reports to [email]freebsd-java@FreeBSD.org[/email]
#
Abort trap(core dumped)
```


----------



## samspeed (Nov 4, 2010)

magic Magic, last night _ update[d] [the] kernel and world, and java work again._


----------



## SirDice (Nov 4, 2010)

samspeed said:
			
		

> Magic, last night I updated the kernel and world, and java works again



Nothing magic about it. You have to keep in mind that -CURRENT is a moving target. Some changes might not be stable and sometimes it'll even fail to build.


----------

